# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Heb ik hiv?

## manouschka

het is zo dat ik ik een vriend heb en hij zat vast 8maanden en door gebrek aan geld ben ik voor hem gaan uitlopen , en dan had ik geen condoom gebruikt , maar nu is hij 5 maanden al vrij dan maakt ik me ernstige zorgen dat ik besmet kan raken , want ik krijg de volgende klachten keelpijn ,moeilijke stoelgang ,blaren in mijn mond en nu voel ik alsof mijn mond knobbels zitten maar meniet pijn doen en nu ben ik ongeveer 3 keren naar de dokter gegaan hij laat me een sediment test doen en urine afname . ik ben wel niet afgevallen ik ben bang om een hiv test te doen ,want kan tot zelfmoord leiden. mijn vraag aan jullie . kan de lab in mijn sediment hiv sporen vinden ??? want zij zeiden me dat ik lage salie heb?? of komen die klachten door stress ik ben pas 20 wie wil me helpen???????

----------


## Xynyx

Jeetje meid, ga die test doen !!
HIV is niet hetzelfde als AIDS en valt echt mee te leven. STOP met tippelen ; dat is geen enkele vent waard en gebruik condooms ! In sommige steden kun je die gratis krijgen, ik weet dat sommige humanitaire stichtingen ze gratis verstrekken. 

Dat mag wel een HEEL fijne vent zijn dat je voor hem tippelt...... Hopenlijk blijft hij bij je!

----------


## katje45

> het is zo dat ik ik een vriend heb en hij zat vast 8maanden en door gebrek aan geld ben ik voor hem gaan uitlopen , en dan had ik geen condoom gebruikt , maar nu is hij 5 maanden al vrij dan maakt ik me ernstige zorgen dat ik besmet kan raken , want ik krijg de volgende klachten keelpijn ,moeilijke stoelgang ,blaren in mijn mond en nu voel ik alsof mijn mond knobbels zitten maar meniet pijn doen en nu ben ik ongeveer 3 keren naar de dokter gegaan hij laat me een sediment test doen en urine afname . ik ben wel niet afgevallen ik ben bang om een hiv test te doen ,want kan tot zelfmoord leiden. mijn vraag aan jullie . kan de lab in mijn sediment hiv sporen vinden ??? want zij zeiden me dat ik lage salie heb?? of komen die klachten door stress ik ben pas 20 wie wil me helpen???????



Hallo,

Lab kan volgens mij in sediment geen HIV opsporen. Meer bacterien en evt. bloedcellen en afbraakprodukten van de urine.
Wil je aanraden toch wel degelijk die test te doen!!! Voor jezelf en de eventuele andere mensen waar je het mee doet. Beter is ook nog om ermee te stoppen
Sterkte!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik weet het niet voor honderd procent zeker maar volgens mij kun je met de bloed sediment test verstoringen in het lichaam in een vroeg stadium (preklinische diagnostiek) sporen. Zo'n test bestaat uit twee onderzoeken de : Rots-test (Reactieve Oxidatieve Toxische Substanties) en de SKL test.
De rots-test maakt toxische (giftige) belasting in het lichaam zichtbaar. Rots zijn vrije radicalen die alleen in het bloed te zien zijn als enzymen geblokkeerd zijn. Een verhoogd Rots-gehalte in het bloedsediment duidt op een tekort aan sporen-elementen (zogeheten oligo-elementen). Oligo-elementen zijn noodzakelijk om die enzymen goed te laten functioneren. Raken enzymfuncties geblokkeerd, dan komt de juiste verwerking van afvalstoffen in het gedrang. 
De Rots-test is zeer geschikt om te bepalen in welke fase van een eventuele ziekte-ontwikkeling je verkeert. 
Dan heb je nog, zoals ik hierboven al schreef de SKL test.
Deze test werd door dr. Sklenar ontwikkeld en berust op de vorm en structuur van de rode bloedcellen (erytrocyten). Bij een specifieke kleuringstechniek worden door structuurveranderingen in het bloed de verschillende verstoringen zichtbaar. Dergelijke veranderingen geven informatie of er bijv. sprake is van immuunzwakte, een verstoorde miltfunctie, PH-waarde verschuiving, toxische belasting, verteringszwakte, darmflora-verzwakking, zenuwzwakte e.d. 
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt. Daarnaast zou ik als ik jou was, hiermee stoppen. Je brengt op zo'n manier de gezondheid van jezelf, en van anderen in gevaar. Nu heb je misschien geen HIV, maar als je hiermee doorgaat loop je keer op keer het risico om het wel te krijgen. Stop hiermee, meissie!!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------

